# Surge



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

Still exist if you're extremely lucky and in the right place at the right time.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

So you’re saying there’s a chance!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

They’re out there.


----------



## stanigu (Dec 8, 2016)

If the stars line up just right, you might catch it. I think the surge went away after about 5 minutes.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

The surge has returned to my market during the past couple weeks. I've picked up several pax at traditional non-surge times (my best one was 2:30 on a Thursday afternoon) where the fare was substantially higher. Since I don't work the bar hours, I rarely see surges...but lately they have been popping up like crazy. Can't figure it out.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

That app ugrade snafu that was reported here could have temporarily taken out quite a few Uber drivers. :smiles:


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Surge is now the equivalent to hourly employee finding a free snack at the vending machine during lunch break.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

It's the random chaos method designed to keep drivers hopeful of getting a surge ride so that you will keep your Uber app on and observed. 

We must remember that Uber must rely on drivers who will drive for pennies. The way Uber does that is to constantly play games and tricks with surge and incentives of little value. For me, in Vegas, surge only works...I ignore all other incentives including Uber(not)Pro.


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

stanigu said:


> Still exist if you're extremely lucky and in the right place at the right time.
> 
> View attachment 341095


I remember when Surge used to look like this. This is from the Memphis area and sometimes the multiplier would hit 3x or better during busy times on weekends and such. You could actually make some money back then!


----------

